# Carbon Express Heritage 150 Spine?



## KELLY (Dec 20, 2002)

Does anyone know stiff the spine of the Heritage 150 shaft is compared to a Gold Tip 3555 or a 1916 aluminum?


----------



## South paw (Dec 23, 2004)

The 1916 is very soft and should be about .623 spine. I've found that the Heritage 150 spines out right at .500 - the same as for the GT 35/55.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

In the old AMO spine standard, .623 (AMO) would be about 42# (26/.623), 35/55s spine around 65# on my AMO spine tester. I'm not familiar with the Heritage shafting but if they're .500 on the newer ATA standard, they should be about the same as the 35/55s, as South paw mentions.


----------



## KELLY (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks guys for the info. I guess the Heritage 150 is still a little stiff for me. I was hoping the 150 was softer then a Gold Tip 3555 and maybe a bit stiffer then a 1916. Maybe the Vapor carbon 2000 would work.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Kelly, The lightest spine that most carbon shafts come in is .500 ATA, about 65# AMO. I wish I could pin that figure down further for you but frankly most carbon shafting varies a large degree in spine and it's difficult to do so and I've never worked out a conversion. Gold Tip has a .600 spine UltraLight and Easton's Redlines are sold over a wide range of spines. These two shafts are VERY light, however, and maynot be what you're looking for. Easton ACCs are a combination of aluminum and carbon and also come in a wide range of spines. If you have an aluminum arrow that shoots well, it's pretty easy to figure out a ballpark spine for other shafting. Lastly, you may be able to tune a .500 spine carbon by leaving the shaft long and/or adding point weight. Hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## KELLY (Dec 20, 2002)

I have shot the Gold Tip Ultralight 400 and would not want a shaft that was much more fragile then that, so I would guess the Ultralight 600 would be to fragile for my taste. But maybe I will look into the Redline. Thanks


----------

